# Russian BodyBuilder injected 6 litres of Petroleum Jelly into his biceps



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

...to make himself look like Popeye...

_An ex-Russian soldier nicknamed 'Popeye' has been warned he faces death unless he has lumps of hardened petroleum jelly and dead muscle surgically removed from his artificially huge biceps. 

Kirill Tereshin, 25, used injections to show himself as a superman but is now paying the price which may include losing the use of his arms, or worse.

He has already had his fake triceps removed in a prior operation but now faces the first of multiple surgeries to get rid of dangerous giant implants from his biceps.

The six litres of petroleum jelly, named synthol, that has been injected into his body has saturated his muscles and penetrated the skin tissues and skin itself - meaning it blocked the blood flow and left Tereshin with a fever and pain. 

Surgeon Dmitry Melnikov warned the ex-soldier bluntly: 'The risk of complications in this case is very high. But inaction will not help the patient.

'A toxic substance in the body long term can complicate the kidneys and lead to death.'







This was taken from just one of his arms... warning,  graphic... so don't scroll further if you're squeamish....













_

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-unless-huge-fake-bicep-implants-removed.html


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

I don't think I've read anything as stupid as this...maybe ever....


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 18, 2021)

I always believed there is a limit to intelligence but absolutely no limit to being stupid.  This jerk really proves that I have been right all the time.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 18, 2021)

This guy has moved to the front of the line for this years Darwin Award.


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2021)

Both men & women who do this kind of crap need psychotherapy.  (What could be sexier than a woman who looks like a cow that needs milking?)




A woman who says she is fascinated with looking 'fake' says she can no longer get on the London Underground due to her breast implants.
Nadia Sofia Nahir, from London, says she's inspired by the famous curves of Kim Kardashian and went under the knife to get her boobs boosted to a whopping 34JJ, she's also had surgery on her bum and although she loves her new body, she says she can no longer get the Tube because it's unable to accommodate her body.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Both men & women who do this kind of crap need psychotherapy.  (What could be sexier than a woman who looks like a cow that needs milking?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha...what a load of Baloney...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Kirill Tereshin, 25, used injections to show himself as a superman


Wow, takes all kinds I guess, hopefully not many of that kind!



win231 said:


> 34JJ


I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2021)

Like Forrest Gump said, "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## oldpop (Sep 19, 2021)

Human beings never cease to amaze me.


----------

